# PostGresSQL: Tabele um Colum erweitern



## Zed (8. Okt 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. 

Ich hab eine PostGresSQL Datenbank und ich möchte eine Colum in eine Tabele einfügen die schon einige Einträge enthält. 

Das einfügen der Colum ist kein Problem nur überlege ich gerade wie ich da einen default Wert nach dem erstellen der Colum einfüge. 

Zur Zeit hab ich das

```
ALTER TABLE employee ADD COLUMN kontotyp int2;
ALTER TABLE employee ALTER COLUMN kontotyp SET NOT NULL;
ALTER TABLE employee ALTER COLUMN kontotyp SET DEFAULT 0;
```

Wenn ich die Doku richtig gelesen habe wir ein Default Wert nur gesetzt bei neuen Inserts und bestehende bleiben NULL

Gibt da eine einfache Lösung ein SQL Statement. Will überall nur 0 drinstehen haben. 

thx 4help


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2008)

UPDATE vielleicht?


----------



## Zed (8. Okt 2008)

reicht da nen UPDATE employee SET kontotyp = 0 WHERE id = *?
Kannst nicht Testen da ich noch keine Rechte zum ALTERN besitze


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2008)

Wenn du neue Spalten erzeugst, kannst du dir die where Klausel doch sparen, oder?


----------

